# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK تحديثات :  HWK Release 04/07/2011

## mohamed73

Release Date: 04/07/2011 
The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*  DCTxBB5 V 2.2.0.1
------------------ 1. DCT4+ ASIC2 Unlock Bug Fixed 
   (RH-92,RH-93,RH-94,RH-95,RM-189,RM-190,RM-225)
2. Wrong Locks Status Indicator Fixed (RH-86,RH-87)
3. Detail De******ion Message on Bad VPL File Exception.
4. BB5 RAPU Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added:
   RM-744,RM-745,RM-775 (C5-00.3,C5-00.2,X3-02.5)    LG_GSM v 2.2.0.1
----------------- 1. Infineon: 
   A100,A100a,A175,A175a,A175b,A180a,A180b,GB102GO,GB  105a,
   GB107a,GB125a,GB126a,GS101a,GS101GO,GS107a,GS107b,  GS117,
   GS155,GS155a,GS155b,GS500f,GU200,GU200a,GU200b,KF5  10c,
   KF600c,KF600d,KM570,KM570f,KP105a,KP106a,KP106b,KP  107a,
   KP107b,T325g,TE350GO added.
2. ADI: 
   KP115a,KP130b,KP215a,KP260c,KP265d added.   UFS_SAMs V 2.2.0.1
-------------------- SWIFT
  Some DUOS models Slave Boot bug Fixed.
SWIFT-AEROFONE
  E1050,E1055T,E1080W,E1170i E2P Size Fixed.
  Max Section Size Increased.
  E1182 added (DUNL,PUNL,PIM,FL)
  C3303i,C3322,C3500 added (CUNL,DUNL,IM,SECT,E2P)
  Note: 
  C3322,C3500 TFS and CSC Flashing not Supported yet,
  use Original Flasher.
SWIFT-3G
  C5010B added (CUNL,SECT,FL)
QUALCOMM
  A885,A886,F406,S3370B,S3370L added.
INFINEON
  E2652,E2652W USB Flahing bug Fixed.
  E2152i added (CUNL,PUNL,PIM,FL,UFL)
  XGOLD213 BIF file Write bug fixed.
  XGOLD213 Patch bug fixed.
BROADCOM
  B5310R,C6712,S3853,S5250W added (UFL)
COMMON
  Used Abbrevations List can be seen at the Bottom of this page.     Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## timali

درتيها بيا سي محمد وجدت الموضوع انا بغين نحطوا فالمنتدى لكن سبقتيني ب كبسة زر 
على العموم شكرا لك على المتابعة و لك مني اخلص التحيات و دام منتدانا الغالي في القمة انشاء الله

----------


## mohamed73

اليوم, 12:40 am
            اليوم, 12:46 pm  هههههههههههه
ياك ماسخون عليك الحال
اخويا عالي

----------


## seffari

متابعة رائعة بارك الله فيك

----------

